# SSD required for laptop



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2014)

Guys my Acer 5740G laptops HDD seems to be at the end of its life under heavy use/abuse for 5 odd years, want to replace it with an SSD 120/128/240/256 GB depending on price. Price is of prime consideration as I do not require top of the line performance. Still a mid range performer would be appreciated. Kindly suggest.
Abir


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

1) All SSDs are fast. 
2)Check if your laptop has a mSATA SSD slot by opening your laptop. You can skin replacing your HDD for a SSD+HDD setup.


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 10, 2014)

Samsung's 850 evo will be on the market soon . so wait a little more if u can.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2014)

I can skin replacing my HDD?


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> I can skin replacing my HDD?



yes, open your laptop right now and see if you have a mSATA SSD port.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 10, 2014)

No mSATA port.  Still what is "skin replacing you HDD"?


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

skip* was a typo.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Dec 29, 2014)

just bought the 850 pro 256 gig. cost me 200$. il post benchmarks once i finish cloning.


----------

